# Matching Ultimate green focus RS



## abzfab (Jul 31, 2013)

Can anyone else reccomended anyone to match a side skirt to my ug rs. I know it's a pig of a colour but I'd like it done right ! In aberdeen area


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There doesn't seem to be many good ones up here, more bad ones. 

One of the members on here had a very poor job done by Paint Technic, then they didn't seem interested or able to fix it after he pointed out the many flaws. Not sure if it was ever resolved. 

Their name has came up before for other shoddy work. 

My girlfriend's mum's car was repaired after a accident at Auto Spray in BOD, and the job was good. I was impressed with the colour match on silver. 

They were really slow, missed a few deadlines and failed to come up with the promised courtesy car on time too.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Be prepared for the job to be alot bigger than just the skirt. 3 stage pearls like this need big blends on the surrounding panels. If you want it done right you could end up paying for near enough the full side to be painted. 3 stage pearls rely on alot more than just the colour matching, if anything it's the painters application of the paint that makes the finish work. Where ever you do decide to go ask to see previous 3 stage pearls that they have repaired so you know what your paying for. These colours are nightmares to work with are require a high level of skill. All the best mate.

Sutty.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I'd be happier with the skirt slightly out than having the car painted.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

As above mate ... I don't touch them as people think your trying to rip the p*ss with the price.

The best route is to have a garage that will take the time to do multiple spray out cards with different stages of pearl etc and take best possible match 


I know our paint rep spent a full day matching a Renault colour ...this would be same procces 

Either that or as said above painting the full side so you have the room of the bottoms of doors to blend out and re-clear the side 


Tommy


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It took a Sikkens rep 3 days to match Ford Tangerine Scream to paint the front bumper on a Focus ST. Couldn't match the wheels though, Rodo Grey. Whos idea at Ford was it to paint wheels in a 3 stage pearl and not create a colour code for it!

Sutty.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder if ford would sell you an already painted skirt??


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Would there be any at a scrap yard? OEM paint is going to be the closest match you can get


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Sutty 90 said:


> It took a Sikkens rep 3 days to match Ford Tangerine Scream to paint the front bumper on a Focus ST. Couldn't match the wheels though, Rodo Grey. Whos idea at Ford was it to paint wheels in a 3 stage pearl and not create a colour code for it!
> 
> Sutty.


Not down to Ford, its whoever makes the wheels for them someone like ATS or Ronal who wont tell anyone the code, Paint can be matched perfectly now, its on a few schemes now


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

TomWVXR said:


> Not down to Ford, its whoever makes the wheels for them someone like ATS or Ronal who wont tell anyone the code, Paint can be matched perfectly now, its on a few schemes now


Interesting I didn't know that. I'm going back about 7 months ago. It wasn't on the schemes we used and the only way I found out the colours name was by looking and designing my own new focus on their website! Also found an apparent close match on a ford fourm but couldn't put that on a customers car.

Sutty.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have an aerosol of the focus st wheel colour left over from when I painted my sisters wheels


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Ultimate Green isn't a 3 stage in all paint systems - see if you can find someone that uses Nexa Aquabase 
It may also be worth considering using an established smart repairer - a side skirt isn't massive :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As squiggs said some companys are doing some 3 stage pearls in a 2 stage, we did an audi tt few years back and could not get colour on our scheme but found a local paint factor who mixed as a 2 stage basecoat ! Worth a try


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Any decent bodyshop should be able to do it. It's a White Ground base coat then the green pearl followed by the clear laquer. It's not as hard to match as people say, you just need to know what your doing.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

You can do it in 2 stage in PPG Envirobase. 

We ordered a rear bumper for one the other week and it came painted. And was a very good match so a side skirt may come painted.


----------



## abzfab (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys I used kinghorn to repair the peppering of stone chips on the front bumper. Cost a bloody fortune to sort but there was a lot of prep but end result was very good !


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

wish wash said:


> Any decent bodyshop should be able to do it. It's a White Ground base coat then the green pearl followed by the clear laquer. It's not as hard to match as people say, you just need to know what your doing.


Yes of course its doable but its the extra hours you have to spend tinting and spraying colour cards that make the job not worth doing ! Say you charge £120-£150 to repair and paint the skirt/sill cover but you spend half a day getting the colours right ? So you tell the customer its gonna £250 to paint it and they say wtf are you joking ! Its easier to do 2x bumper scuffs in same time same money less hassle ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Plus mixing various shade of pearl costs money. I've seen hundreds of pounds worth of paint used on spray out cards alone and thats not including booth time or labour rates as Carl mentioned above. Unless you charge big money you have lost before the job even gets through the door.

Sutty.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

abzfab said:


> Thanks guys I used kinghorn to repair the peppering of stone chips on the front bumper. Cost a bloody fortune to sort but there was a lot of prep but end result was very good !


My mate martin works at kinghorn. there work is top class but so is there price, why not get them again if they made good job bumper? theres another place Gibby spraying? he does alot of fords


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

When I was back in the UK in the summer my mate had a Focus in with the tangerine scream paint, the car was in for a tiny scratch on the boot handle (part which is above the number plate) he ended up having to fade the paint out in to the rear 1/4 panels and relacqueing them along with the boot and rear bumper! Said he would deny any future jobs as he lost out big style on the quoted price.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

supernova-dw said:


> When I was back in the UK in the summer my mate had a Focus in with the tangerine scream paint, the car was in for a tiny scratch on the boot handle (part which is above the number plate) he ended up having to fade the paint out in to the rear 1/4 panels and relacqueing them along with the boot and rear bumper! Said he would deny any future jobs as he lost out big style on the quoted price.


That's another one that's a normal 2 stage in PPG w/b

I did a rear bumper scratch (Smart) for a guy that worked at a Renault dealership who refused to let the smart guys that did the garages work touch his car cos he said their work was generally terrible.

The match was spot on and the job was a goodun.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

squiggs said:


> That's another one that's a normal 2 stage in PPG w/b
> 
> I did a rear bumper scratch (Smart) for a guy that worked at a Renault dealership who refused to let the smart guys that did the garages work touch his car cos he said their work was generally terrible.
> 
> The match was spot on and the job was a goodun.


This was also a two stage but done in solvent. What amazed me was how many coats it needed! At first it was transparent and as it went on it went yellow before keep adding on further coats which turned it to the orange.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Mostly always that way with any heavily pearled colour - then add in that most oranges are also low hiding. 
That said I don't remember having to put on loads of coats - but it was a couple of years ago and my memory's not what it used to be what with me being addicted to a few pints of gunwash for breakfast


----------

